# First time (soon-to-be) dog owner! Many questions. :)



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

*Before you read this, may I warn you this is going to be a wall of text.*

Okay so, my parents and I have been going back and forth on whether it is a good idea on having a dog in the house. I've been wanting one since I was young, and they have decided I will *probably* get one. I have a few, or many, questions though.

Firstly, does the type of dog matter the way I treat the dog? Because on Kijiji I saw many dogs that I liked, and suited the interests of my family. They want a non-shedding or atleast little grooming kind of dog. Something not too big, not too small. I mean, I want a small dog, but something that is active and enjoys going outside as much as I do.

These are my choices:

Maltese x Poodle
German Shepard x Lab
Rottweiler x Lab
Germand Sheppard

As you may, or may not have noticed, most of these dogs, if not all, are puppies. Well my family and I feel that we should get a puppy, so that it grows to liking us, rather than just get a fully grown dog. Also, as I mentioned, I enjoy going outside, and I believe that puppies may be more energetic.

Though, before I buy a dog from a Kijiji lister, are there some certains I *MUST* request before I actually pay for/meet the dog?

And my last question is, are there any downsides from a Cross bred dog, to a pure bred? Should I take a look out at any precautions when I have a cross-bred dog?

Thank you! I hope to be showing you guys some pictures as soon as I get my dog.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Firstly, does the type of dog matter the way I treat the dog? Because on Kijiji I saw many dogs that I liked, and suited the interests of my family. They want a non-shedding or atleast little grooming kind of dog. Something not too big, not too small. I mean, I want a small dog, but something that is active and enjoys going outside as much as I do.

*Many dogs that shed are actually very easy to groom, most short haired dogs like Rotties for example. Many dogs that don't shed like Poodles need regular grooming, usually professional for clipping and such. With a good diet to reduce shedding, regular brushing and a good vaccum or swiffer, shedding isn't a huge deal for most people.*

These are my choices:

Maltese x Poodle
German Shepard x Lab
Rottweiler x Lab
Germand Sheppard
*You say that you are interested in a smaller dog, but 3 of those 4 are fairly large. Think about WHY you want a small dog. Aside from a little bit more cost of food, larger dogs aren't really more expensive (not counting giant breeds like Danes) and many do well in apartments and houses with regular exercise.*

As you may, or may not have noticed, most of these dogs, if not all, are puppies. Well my family and I feel that we should get a puppy, so that it grows to liking us, rather than just get a fully grown dog. Also, as I mentioned, I enjoy going outside, and I believe that puppies may be more energetic.
*I highly suggest a young adult dog. Puppies are a huge amount of work, and a higher energy breed like a lab or GSD will stay plenty energetic and ready to play easily until 10 years old with proper vet care and decent genetics. An adult dog will likely be housebroken and know some basic commands. An adult dog will still bond well with you, you don't need a puppy to "grow to like you"*

Though, before I buy a dog from a Kijiji lister, are there some certains I MUST request before I actually pay for/meet the dog?
*Meet the dog, ask about vet care and make sure to get records of shots and other vet treatment. Get any city license information. If the dog is a puppy, ask about health checks done on the parents, like hips, eyes and knees. If the dog is an adult, find out why the people are selling. I don't really recommend getting a puppy from a backyard breeder but I think in Canada you don't have the rescue/shelter dogs available like in the states*

And my last question is, are there any downsides from a Cross bred dog, to a pure bred? Should I take a look out at any precautions when I have a cross-bred dog?
*A dog is a dog. The only "downside" of not being purebred is not being able to show and breed, but you shouldn't be breeding a dog that came from a backyard breeder anyway. A crossbreed will likely be something like both of its breeds in terms of both physical and temperment. Again, a dog is a dog and ALL of them are individuals *

Thank you! I hope to be showing you guys some pictures as soon as I get my dog.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

What do you mean by "Does the type of dog matter the way I treat the dog?" I'm slightly confused by that, sorry.

Shell hit on a lot of important things.

There are probably more upsides to having a mix than not. Usually there are less health risks in a mutt, because so much is put together, and they aren't purebred with certain health risks running rampant in their lines. 

Some other questions to ask would be about what kind of training they've already had, so that you can use the same commands, or know how to change them, and what food they're currently on so that you can switch them from that food to a better one. 

I'd also ask at what age they acquired the dog. If they're puppies, I'd be worried about them being taken from the litter too young. I would not get a dog if it left the litter before 8 weeks.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Ask to see and interact with the parents of the dog, if possible.

Ask for something in writing for a 30 day money back guarantee for any reason, and so that you have time to get the dog checked out by the Vet.

Ask about shots and de-worming, typically 3 sets spaced a month apart before the dog is 4 months old, If you get the dog at 8 weeks, then you will take the dog to the Vet for shots.

Search and read this forum for Bite Inhibition and for Socialization.

A mixed breed is still just a dog. He may be healthier than the average purebred, because of better genetics, but he probably won't be as healthy as an excellent purebred - But I always have had mixed breed rescues.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm no dog expert, but I do have a new puppy in the house that we just brought home a few days ago. You said above, "my parents and I have been going back and forth on whether it is a good idea on having a dog in the house." 

Please do not underestimate the amount of work and annoyance it is to have a puppy in your house. It's totally worth it in the end, but until it gets older and more accustomed to living with you you'll have to watch it constantly to make sure it doesn't potty in the house, chew things up, or get into other kinds of trouble. It will yelp and bark loudly all night for the first few nights and no one in the house will get any sleep. If you have neighbors close by they'll get mad about this. 

Please be sure that both you and your parents understand what your in for before you commit to getting a puppy. Since your parents are on the fence about it I'd hate for the puppy to come home and then be too much for them so you have to get rid of it. I'm not telling you this to discourage you from getting a puppy. Just make sure that you and everyone else in the house understands all of the work and annoyance that will be involved and agrees to put up with it. Dogs are wonderful and totally worth all of the work once the new puppy stage is over. Good luck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

First thing I noticed. was that your are looking at lab German Shepherd and Rottie mixes. ALL of those breeds shed, a LOT. The shorter the hair the more the shedding in general. Longerhaired breeds like Poodles, maltese, yorkies, and afghan hounds barly shed at all BUT because they don't shed they need a LOT of coat care in the form of everyday brushing and trips to the groomer.

You can't do much with a puppy other than potty train it and socilize it. Puppies CAN NOT be taken for a run or they could risk injury to their growing bones. Very young puppies cannot be taken out in public untill they get all their vacinations done.

Also young puppies tend to be MUCH calmer than they will be as adults which can lead you to not being prepaird for the high energy needs of the adult. 

If you get a puppy you should ALWAY get a puppy from health tested parents. Cross breeds are just as likly to suffer health problems as purebreds. The ONLY type of mutt that is typically healthyer is a random bred street dog, because those are born with the principle of "survival of the fittest" these dogs do not come from breeders.

Health testing in the USA is always OFA testing, PenHip, and CERF testing, If the breeder you are looking at doesn't do these tests then your puppy may very well grow up to suffer from health problems.

PLEASE understand, just because a VET said the puppies are *currently* healthy does NOT mean that they will not suffer from genetic problems when they grow up, a good breeder should check for these genetic problems BEFORE breeding.

Also Ask the breeder who the puppies grandparents are and if they are still alive, this is a good indication of the health of the bloodlines.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Keechak said:


> First thing I noticed. was that your are looking at lab German Shepherd and Rottie mixes. ALL of those breeds shed, a LOT. The shorter the hair the more the shedding in general. Longerhaired breeds like Poodles, maltese, yorkies, and afghan hounds barly shed at all BUT because they don't shed they need a LOT of coat care in the form of everyday brushing and trips to the groomer.
> 
> You can't do much with a puppy other than potty train it and socilize it. Puppies CAN NOT be taken for a run or they could risk injury to their growing bones. Very young puppies cannot be taken out in public untill they get all their vacinations done.
> 
> ...


I think this is all way over the head of the OP.

Some of the puppies they are looking at come from a full litter, others are rehomers, and I don't think any of these are real breeders. Maybe the shepherd, as that's the only pure bred dog, but I doubt they do any kind of health testing, etc, and as important as that is, they aren't really looking into breeders, just the dogs.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, thank you for all your quick replies. As much as I would like to get a adult dog, I would pretty much prefer a puppy. I understand that they are *much* more work, but I feel as if I am up for it. From reading the posts (thank you!), I understand that puppies require a lot of care, and should not be taken out to run around. Though, I really spend a lot of my time outside, and it would be great to have a partner to play with me. At what age, being a dog, would it be suitable for them to be more active? 

In addition, looking at dogs, my faviourite breed as of now are the German Sheppard x Lab pups. They look really well put and cute, which is a plus. I mean, when I said "Non-shedding" I meant like when I am to play with the dog, and let it sit on my lab and all, it won't shed on my pants too much.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dog...og-Great-with-Babies-Kids-W0QQAdIdZ194325908#

That looks like a great dog for me, and my family. It meets the standards, though it does not have it's shots and have not been dewormed (might someone expand on this?)
How much would shots, deworming, and the claws being cut (I think you need that? bare with me!) cost all together?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you looked at shelters near you? They quite often have puppies and they would have their shots, be wormed and be neutered or spayed for less than it is going to cost you for this puppy. Depending on the area this cross is quite often found in the Shelters.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Your puppy shouldn't "be more active" as in be taken on walks and be running around outside until he/she has had all it's shots! You don't want to run the risk of contracting an illness that could be fatal!
Labs will shed on you, though!


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah darn it. If you have noticed a connection between the puppies I've showed, they're all small dogs with straight fur, point ears you can say, heh. I just love dogs that have straight fur, and a small stubby tail. I understand since their puppies they are small, but I can most likely handle them as they grow. I *will* make sure they have their shots and dewormed before I even take them outside of my house.

I have made my conclusion of choosing a *German Shepperd*. Though, this isn't a final conclusion, just what I feel is suitable for me!

Could anyone tell me the downsides/upsides to them?

Lastly, I live in Toronto, and around my area, I have not seen a shelter. I may look up one, but yeah. If I were to say get a dog from there, are they good to go? I mean if I ask the people if they have their shots and all the required necessitates, I can take their word that the dog is healthy, right?


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Dervie said:


> Ah darn it. If you have noticed a connection between the puppies I've showed, they're all small dogs with straight fur, point ears you can say, heh. I just love dogs that have straight fur, and a small stubby tail. I understand since their puppies they are small, but I can most likely handle them as they grow. I *will* make sure they have their shots and dewormed before I even take them outside of my house.
> 
> I have made my conclusion of choosing a *German Shepperd*. Though, this isn't a final conclusion, just what I feel is suitable for me!
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but I wouldn't recommend a GS to a first time dog owner.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Could you please mention why that would be the case?


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Dervie said:


> Could you please mention why that would be the case?


They're great dogs but are not easy, but that's just what I've observed on this forum, but I'm just an easy maltese owner, what do I know. lol If you are determined to get one than go for it. There are many GS owners on this forum that would be able to tell you more about them.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Darla Giselle said:


> They're great dogs but are not easy, but that's just what I've observed on this forum, I'm just an easy maltese owner. lol There are many GS owners on this forum that would be able to tell you more about them.


Ah, well thank you for your input. I hope I can get some more closure on them.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I live in Toronto, and there are PLENTY of shelter and rescues. You do know that German Shepherds are not small dogs right? They grow to be 70-80 lbs, or more. 

German Shepherds shed A LOT. If they brush up against you, you WILL have hair all over your pants. They require a lot of training. 

Kijiji is the LAST place to look for a puppy. Do not get a puppy off of Kijiji. 



This rescue has quite a few puppies, some I'm sure have german shepherd in them
http://www.arfontario.com/Adoptions.asp?Type=Dog


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I got a German Shepherd for my boyfriend as his first dog. It's not mine, and we're raising it together, but I still see no reason not to get one. 

Of course, you wanted a small, non-shedding dog. A German Shepherd WILL shed all over you while you're playing, has a long tail, and they get big. Standard is about 60-80lbs, but most shepherds are bred larger now. My shepherd will get to at least the 100lb mark we're thinking. He's 7months and about 70lbs right now.

If you get a puppy from the shelter, if it's a decent shelter, which *most* are, they will have the puppy up to date on all shots and worming, and they will give you the records of that. 

Depending on your area, it will cost 40-70 dollars *ish* just for the vet seeing you. Worming costs a couple of bucks, and each set of shots costs about 10 each here, but I know in Canada it's a bit more. You will have to go to the vet three seperate times for their puppy shots, and will be charged each time. I've never had dew claws removed, so I don't know about that. 

You won't be able to take your puppy out in public until it has gotten all of it's puppy shots, or it will be at risk for parvo, a fatal disease contracted from dogs, and wherever they've been. No walks, pet stores, etc. Your yard or with safe dogs, only.

That said, German Shepherds are very high-energy dogs, and very smart dogs. You'll need to exercise him/her a lot everyday, or they may become destructive. You'll also need to give them something to do (games, lots of training, etc) or they'll become destructive. They're velcro dogs and will bond to you very well. They are very vocal from time to time though, and are aloof with strangers. If you don't buy from a breeder, you run the risk of having a dog with bad hips who could develop hip dysplasia as early as two and need a hip replacement. You'll be feeding more food because he's big, and you'll need to feed a high-quality food with low calcium (Orijen large breed puppy and Solid Gold Wolf Cub are some of the only good ones) or your pup will grow too fast and will have bad bones. You can't run him/her on hard surfaces or do any jumping with them unitl they are at least one year, if not two or three, to ensure their bones grow well and correctly. 

By the way, it's German *Shepherd*, not shepperd. 

I'm sure I'll think of more info as this thread progresses. I just want you to know what you're in for.

ETA; I don't agree that kijiji is the last place to look for a puppy. I've seen german shepherds listed there (they're what I pay most attention to because I'm most interested in them) with good titled parents, OFA certs (that were good) and good temperament, size, etc. There are more and more breeders using kijiji to sell, and while that's not the best option, they are good breeders. Even though the OP isn't looking at one from a breeder, it's health is just as up in the air as it would be if they were adopting from a shelter.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Dervie said:


> Could you please mention why that would be the case?


German Shepherds are not an easy dog they are not a dog for a first timer. They like to bark, they are very strong and they tend to be aloof with strangers, The reason there are so many bite cases from German Shepherds is because of people who thought they could handle them but found out the hard way that the dog just wasn't a good match and that they didn't have enough experiance to train it and control it.
A breed that tends toward being aloof can easily be unintentionally made into an aggressive dog if it's not worked with by an experianced dog owner.

OH BTW a German Shepherd will leave hair on your lap after petting


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sorry, I just researched the German Shepperd quickly, and yeah. Not really the best dog for me. Can you guys suggest me a breed? Grows up to be small-medium size, little shedding. Active, most of the times.

My alternatives are ..

Pomeranian
Labrador (Kind of unsure since they do grow up big)
Yorkie
Maltese


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pomeranians do shed but not as much as a labrador, Poms require weekly brushing but don't need to be clipped by a groomer. Poms tend to be aloof with strangers

Labradors can average between 40 and 70 pounds they shed a lot are very active and tend to be very friendly with strangers, they requrie very little coat care.

Yorkies and Maltese, hardly shed at all it's not noticeable at all. They DO require daily brushing and a trip to the groomers every month or two to be cliped because their hair grows constantly. They are normally friendly with strangers and require little more than a daily walk for excersize.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

How much time/day are you willing to exercise your dog? Brittanys are very athletic dogs who don't shed that much. However, I wouldn't reccommend one unless you can spend a ton of time outside. Plus, they don't get that big..

German shepherds are difficult to handle which is why they're not reccommended for beginners. One should know a lot about dog behavior and should be experienced in training dogs before getting one. You can do a quick search on google and find out more about the breed.

Bichon frise (sp?) are very active little dogs. They don't shed but I've heard grooming them is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Pomeranians do shed but not as much as a labrador, Poms require weekly brushing but don't need to be clipped by a groomer. Poms tend to be aloof with strangers
> 
> Labradors can average between 40 and 70 pounds they shed a lot are very active and tend to be very friendly with strangers, they requrie very little coat care.
> 
> Yorkies and Maltese, hardly shed at all it's not noticeable at all. They DO require daily brushing and a trip to the groomers every month or two to be cliped because their hair grows constantly. They are normally friendly with strangers and require little more than a daily walk for excersize.


So I'm looking towards a Pomeranian and Yorkies/Maltese. I'm fine with bringing the Yorkie/Maltese on a walk twice, or maybe three times a day. It's fine with me. Though Pomeranians, do they like to play actively outside? Fetch, run around, etc?

Looking at some Youtube videos, I'm really really liking Maltese and Yorkies.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Yorkies and Maltese, hardly shed at all it's not noticeable at all. They DO require daily brushing and a trip to the groomers every month or two to be cliped because their hair grows constantly. They are normally friendly with strangers and require little more than a daily walk for excersize.


Maltese are easy little snuggly, sweethearts, mine does nothing wrong, I have no complaints! Excercise requirement can be subjective, my malt can be fine with a 2-3 walks the entire winter and long jogs in the summer. But _all_ dogs love the outdoors. Being cute s what they're good at. She's sleeping on my couch next to me now. Mine malt is also potty pad trained, so walks are not required for her to potty and I can sleep-in when I feel like it! Yorkies are pretty much the same, just keep in mind, they are terriers, if you do decide on them, do some research on terrier personalities. As much terrier as the Airdales and Kerry Blue, just in a tiny body. They have hair, like people, and shed, like people do occassionally. Because they are both tiny, they are both very delicate. Both need grooming but if you keep them in a puppy cut, they are low-maintanence. White is a hard color to maintain, but I just love the contrast of they're big black eyes against the white hair. 

There are larger, more sturdy non-shedding breeds.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

My grandpa's pomeranian loves running around, playing, and acting goofy outside. He also has an amazing recall and is never on leash.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

I just want a small dog due to the fact their really cute. I mean yeah, I shouldn't choose a breed because of the cuteness (but how can I resist?) and well my house isn't small, but then again it isn't the biggest. I'm trying to picture a big adult dog in my house, and it isn't looking good. Also, the shedding part of the standard was because I plan to give my dog A LOT of attention. That means letting it lay on my bed when I'm watching TV, lay on my lap, etc.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

The size of your house really shouldn't restrict your dog breed. You could easily keep a German Shepherd in an apartment if you exercised/trained it properly. 

I give my German Shepherd a lot of attention and just wipe the hair off. 
He's a lap dog too.


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

Locke said:


> I live in Toronto, and there are PLENTY of shelter and rescues.
> [...]
> Kijiji is the LAST place to look for a puppy. Do not get a puppy off of Kijiji.
> 
> ...


I love the "breed names" they give their puppies at that rescue site - so cute!

OP, did you see this post?

You can also look at petfinder.com for your location. Here are some small, young dogs I saw in your area, for example:

Billy



Jimmy Choo


Johnny


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Spitzy said:


> I love the "breed names" they give their puppies at that rescue site - so cute!
> 
> OP, did you see this post?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have taken a look at this post, It's great, and provided me with some new breed ideas. But I think I'm going to have to go with a Yorkie or a Maltese. Heh, all I need to take care of are the shots, the deworming (can someone please explain this in detail?) and the materials.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

What kind of details do you need? 

I explained pricing and such in a previous post..


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> What kind of details do you need?
> 
> I explained pricing and such in a previous post..


I don't believe you explained what deworming is, I'm so very sorry..


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't know you needed to know WHAT it was, just thought you wanted to know when, how much it costs, etc. 

It's basically a pill or liquid vets will give your dog to get rid of any worms that they may have (parasite in their stomache) many puppies have worms or get worms a few times before they're fully vaccinated, so they need to be de-wormed a few times. When they're being de-wormed you need to make sure you pick up all of their poop as soon as they go so that they can't eat it and injest the worms again. They'll all come out in the poop.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Just tell your vet you want your dog "dewormed" the vet will give you a pill or a liquid and you should give it to the dog. the medication will kill any internal parasites.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know you needed to know WHAT it was, just thought you wanted to know when, how much it costs, etc.
> 
> It's basically a pill or liquid vets will give your dog to get rid of any worms that they may have (parasite in their stomache) many puppies have worms or get worms a few times before they're fully vaccinated, so they need to be de-wormed a few times. When they're being de-wormed you need to make sure you pick up all of their poop as soon as they go so that they can't eat it and injest the worms again. They'll all come out in the poop.


Ah okay perfect. I didn't know that you would be doing it manually, I thought you would be bringing it to the Vet to do it. And deworming is only required in the early puppy ages?



Keechak said:


> Just tell your vet you want your dog "dewormed" the vet will give you a pill or a liquid and you should give it to the dog. the medication will kill any internal parasites.


Oh so you aquire the pills from the Vet, I thought you would have to buy them. Thank you everyone!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

My vet gives the pill or liquid to the dog at the vets office. You could do it at home too, whichever you or your vet prefers, it doesn't really matter and it's still as effective. You do have to pay for them from your vet though. (they're quite cheap. One treatment was a few bucks for my pup.)

They're usually only required during the early stages, but dogs of all ages can get worms. Once you put them on a heartworm preventative (which usually prevents other worms as well) they aren't prone to get them anymore.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Some people give their dogs a deworming pill once a year (the pills only cost about $5) to be on the safe side. But I know many people who only deworm when they see worms crawling out of their dogs butt (yes it is as gross as it sounds) the dog can get worms from eating animal poop, and dogs LOVE the taste of rabbit poo.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

A lot of times dogs will drag their butts across the floor when they have worms too, just so you know, as a warning sign.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, you guys are just the best help. It was a great idea coming here for help. As soon as I get my new dog, I will notify you guys with pictures and much thanks. I apologize for the mass questions though.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

No problem! I'd rather you ask a ton of questions now, rather than not asking at all and messing your dog up, or waiting until it was too late to do so. 

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Yep, my family is really excited as I am. First dog, we've always, well I've always wanted one. Yorkie and Maltese, and they have agreed. How do I "choose" a food type? Do I just bring them to the pet store and let them sniff out the food?


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Dervie said:


> Yep, my family is really excited as I am. First dog, we've always, well I've always wanted one. Yorkie and Maltese, and they have agreed. How do I "choose" a food type? Do I just bring them to the pet store and let them sniff out the food?


They will need a high quality food. Here's how you check food analysis: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

Orijen, Wellness, Acana or Natural Balance are good popular foods.

Please buy your baby from a _reputable breeder or save a life and get a rescue_. *No petshop puppies, classified ads or back yard breeders.* This will ensure you are getting a healthy new doggy.


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

Dervie said:


> Yes, I have taken a look at this post, It's great, and provided me with some new breed ideas. But I think I'm going to have to go with a Yorkie or a Maltese. Heh, all I need to take care of are the shots, the deworming (can someone please explain this in detail?) and the materials.


I think you missed my point...

Or, rather, the point I think Locke seemed to be making:


Locke said:


> *Kijiji is the LAST place to look for a puppy. Do not get a puppy off of Kijiji.*


I'm a little concerned that that is exactly what you are doing, as I haven't seen anything to suggest otherwise in your posts. I'd be happy to be corrected if you have realized you need to look for a pup from somewhere other than the BYBs on Kijiji.

Locke also gave a nice reference for a good place to look for dogs in Toronto. (As opposed to the *BAD *place you started at: Kijiji) There are also other Toronto rescue organizations listed on petfinder.com


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Spitzy said:


> I think you missed my point...
> 
> Or, rather, the point I think Locke seemed to be making:
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks for re-emphasizing this. *KIJIJI IS BAD!!!!!!!!!!!*

I don't have time right now, but I will list a few breeders in Ontario for you to look at as well as some small breed rescues. 

You have A LOT of research to do before you get a dog. Read the stickies posted about puppies and training.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

locke said:


> yeah, thanks for re-emphasizing this. *kijiji is bad!!!!!!!!!!!*


lol!!!!


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Darla Giselle said:


> They will need a high quality food. Here's how you check food analysis: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
> 
> Orijen, Wellness, Acana or Natural Balance are good popular foods.
> 
> Please buy your baby from a _reputable breeder or save a life and get a rescue_. *No petshop puppies, classified ads or back yard breeders.* This will ensure you are getting a healthy new doggy.


Where can I locate a "Reptuable Breeder"?



Spitzy said:


> I think you missed my point...
> 
> Or, rather, the point I think Locke seemed to be making:
> 
> ...


I totally get your point. The reason you provided the link to the shelter/rescue was so that I could get a cheaper, more health certified dog rather than buying one off of Kijiji or any other classified. I appreciate that, I'm sorry I didn't mention. I am taking a look at it at the moment.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Doing a google search for breeders in your area can yield some very good ones. You'll have to scan through them to determine whether or not they are reputable or not though; IE- furthers the breed of their dog (through titling them, etc) and does necessary health tests. You can ask anyone here if they think a certain breeder is reputable or not. 

Good foods include Orijen, Wellness, Wellness Core, Natural Balance, Canidae, Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo, Evo, and Innova, along with raw diets. Don't let your dog pick it out, they don't know whats best for them, much like a small child would rather get a candy bar than broccoli.


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Doing a google search for breeders in your area can yield some very good ones. You'll have to scan through them to determine whether or not they are reputable or not though; IE- furthers the breed of their dog (through titling them, etc) and does necessary health tests. You can ask anyone here if they think a certain breeder is reputable or not.
> 
> Good foods include Orijen, Wellness, Wellness Core, Natural Balance, Canidae, Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo, Evo, and Innova, along with raw diets. Don't let your dog pick it out, they don't know whats best for them, much like a small child would rather get a candy bar than broccoli.


I have taken a look at a few websites of "reputable" breeders, though I'm unsure if they reputable, I only googled the term "Toronto Dog Breeders".

Google Search


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

If you find specific breeders you're interested in, send a link through here and we can let you know if they are or not.

ETA; I'll see what I can find for reputable breeders of yorkies in toronto.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

There are very, very few reputable malt breeders in Canada. Most of the members from canada on my maltese forum get their malts from breeders in the states and have them shipped/hand delivered to them via airplane. 

Here's two breeders that I know of: http://www.angelfire.com/ok2/rmercer1/index8.html

http://www.gfierheller.ca/component/content/article/3.html

Four Halls is a very respected breeder but I don't think they are breeding very much these days.

*To make searching for you easy, any breeder that shows their yorks or malts in dog shows is reputable.*


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.morkies.ca, I'm interested in a Morkie from this website, "Davis" to be specific. Although I said I was going with a Yorkie or a Maltese, the crossbred of them wouldn't make a big difference, would it? I am now writing an inquiry regarding the dog.

Edit: My family agreed to having a dog, as long as the price is $400 and under. Now, I understand that I will not get a dog from a reputable dog for $400, so this is why I'm hesitating.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Your family should understand that being "cheap" when buying from a breeder often leads to expensive medical care later on. 

No reputable breeder breeds mixes (aka mutts). Mixes can be great dogs, but they are great dogs you should be getting from a shelter situation or at least a "re-home" (and don't pay more than about $50 for a "re-home" as you are basically doing the owners a favor)

Obviously shelter dogs come with an unknown health history (unknown and untested parents etc) but they are at least vetted at the shelter, come spayed/neutered, and you are actually rescuing them rather than encouraging an irresponsible breeder.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Dervie those people want $2000 for a puppy whose parents arn't health tested.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

My search for yorkies in toronto yielded no good breeders... 

A morkie is just a mutt. There are no reputable breeders of them because they are crossbreeds, not purebred dogs. It'd be about the same as getting one from a backyard breeder. They're designer dogs.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Dervie said:


> http://www.morkies.ca, I'm interested in a Morkie from this website, "Davis" to be specific. Although I said I was going with a Yorkie or a Maltese, the crossbred of them wouldn't make a big difference, would it? I am now writing an inquiry regarding the dog.


Why would you pay those crazy prices for a mutt? You do know that their are pups on petfinder that look EXACTLY like those puppies. Really, just ask them why they charge what they do....
Do you know why reputable breeders have those prices though? Because it takes at least $3000 to finish ONE dogs championship. Showing is for reputable breeders who want to get their breeding stock evaluated(to better the breed) and to get titles on them. Showing shows you that they want to BETTER THE BREED.
Who knows what their health background is like. Try asking those breeders if they even know the grandparents, great-grandparents, ect. Ask them how what they died from. 
And they must live in a HUGE house because that's a lot of puppies. I wouldn't be surprised if they were puppy brokers.

DO NOT BUY FROM A PLACE THAT CALLS THEIR PUPPIES TEACUPS. Teacups is what BAD, money-hungry, breeders call their puppies so that all you poor innocent customers will spend extra $$$$ to buy one. RIP-OFF.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Reputable yorkie breeders for you:

http://www.cyta.ca/find_a_breeder.htm


Spending the extra money upfront, is a lot better than your puppy died from an inherited disease 3 months after you get her right? And that happens after you spend $2000+ on vet bills. Been there, done that. Never again.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you can also try this website. it's easier to find reputable breeders on this site.

Maltese
http://www.qualitydogs.com/Maltese/breeders.html

Yorkies
http://www.qualitydogs.com/Yorkshire_Terrier/breeders.html


----------



## Dervie (Mar 30, 2010)

Darla Giselle said:


> Reputable yorkie breeders for you:
> 
> http://www.cyta.ca/find_a_breeder.htm
> 
> ...


I've checked it out, and well, I live in Toronto, the nearest one to me is in Missisauga, I've emailed them.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Keechak said:


> you can also try this website. it's easier to find reputable breeds on this site.
> 
> Maltese
> http://www.qualitydogs.com/Maltese/breeders.html
> ...


I think those are only american breeders. 
But to the OP, if you want to look at American breeders, let me know! 
Maltese are generally more exspensive than yorkies, don't know why. But I can find you some "cheaper" reputable breeders in the states. Silverbrooke Maltese breeds mixes, she's a "fake" reputable breeder. LOL And many of those yorkie breeders are not reputable either. I think that's an advertising website? That means, if you pay for an ad, you get it? I could be wrong though.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, you won't be getting a dog from the reputable breeder for under $400. 

DO NOT get a designer mutt! If you are going to be paying a lot for a dog, get a pup from this breeder http://www.dayjuel.com or this breeder http://www.durreryorkies.com or even this breeder http://www.judawnyorkies.com/


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Locke said:


> Well, you won't be getting a dog from the reputable breeder for under $400.
> 
> DO NOT get a designer mutt! If you are going to be paying a lot for a dog, get a pup from this breeder http://www.dayjuel.com or this breeder http://www.durreryorkies.com or even this breeder http://www.judawnyorkies.com/


Oh yes, Durrer is one of the top yorki breeders of all times. If I ever get a york then I would get on from them or at least of their lines.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Im glad you are not choosing a Lab. I have a lab and I LOVE her, but she would not of been a good 1st time dog. She is a lot of work that I would NOT have been prepared for had I got her first. 

Dogs can still get worms even if they have been dewormed-- the cheap stuff from the store for example doesnt do much good and some dogs dont do well on certain dewormer meds and you have to find one that works. For example Faith my english shep/beagle cant have the liquid dewormer- it simply doesnt work for her no matter how many doses you give her. I would HIGHLY recommend ONLY getting dewormer from the Vet and get a good brand from them and if its not working, dont wait around for it to magically work- get another brand from the vet! (ive dealt with worms can you tell?)

One thing we left out- Flea meds- Fido will need a good flea med, again not the stuff you get from the store- Hartz for ex. 

Good Luck though!!


----------



## phoenixsansbury (Apr 1, 2010)

There are some people who think that buying a puppy is real easy as they are buying a clothes, It is not this way you will have to think that you can take care of it or not before buying it.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

While the OP is asking all the right questions, I truly don't believe that he/she is ready at all for a puppy..or a full grown dog for that matter.

If they've been doing any research at all, they would know the answers to some of the most simple questions - deworming? How can you not know what that is?

Seriously OP. Why not do some volunteer work at a shelter and educate yourself about what its really like to take care of a dog. You'll learn about the care, feeding and exercise needs of dogs and you'll be able to choose a dog knowing what you're getting into.

I'd put good money on the OPs dog ending up in a shelter within 6 months, or devleoping behavior issues in short order.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

lisaj1354 said:


> While the OP is asking all the right questions, I truly don't believe that he/she is ready at all for a puppy..or a full grown dog for that matter.
> 
> If they've been doing any research at all, they would know the answers to some of the most simple questions - deworming? How can you not know what that is?
> 
> ...


lol, at first I felt the same way, but it seems they are willing to do the research.


----------

